# Crispy chicken skin



## chicouk (Jan 18, 2008)

In my dads restaurant, to make a roast chicken they tend to roast in low temperature for ages and deep fry in the fryer for a few seconds to make the skin crispy. At home i love making chicken but i can never make the skin crispy enough. Sometimes i put the heat up and it does make the skin crispier but the meat is just so dry!!. i dont have access to a deep fat fryer at home but if i heat about a litre of oil in a pan and use a ladel to pour the hot oil over the chicken, do you think it will make the skin crispy?


----------



## GotGarlic (Jan 18, 2008)

I brush olive oil over the chicken skin when I put it in to roast; it comes out much crispier that way. HTH.


----------



## Jeff G. (Jan 18, 2008)

Frying or roasting??  If you are frying, dip in flour, then egg wash then flour.  Drop in hot oil in a skillet.  

Roasting, coat with olive oil and get the oven hot, 450F put the chicken in then turn the temp town to 25F below where you would normally roast it.  

The high heat will help sear the outside when first put in but will accelerate cooking on the outside.  By reducing the temp for remaining time it will allow the inside meat to "catch up" to the outside.


----------



## jerseyjay14 (Jan 18, 2008)

chicouk said:


> In my dads restaurant, to make a roast chicken they tend to roast in low temperature for ages and deep fry in the fryer for a few seconds to make the skin crispy. At home i love making chicken but i can never make the skin crispy enough. Sometimes i put the heat up and it does make the skin crispier but the meat is just so dry!!. i dont have access to a deep fat fryer at home but if i heat about a litre of oil in a pan and use a ladel to pour the hot oil over the chicken, do you think it will make the skin crispy?



dont turn the heat up... when done roasting, simply finish it in the broiler for 2-3 minutes.  that should get it nice and crispy without cooking long enough to dry out.


----------



## GB (Jan 18, 2008)

Try brining your chicken first. This will help it retain moisture when your are roasting it at high heat so your end result will be juicy with a crisp skin.


----------



## toni1948 (Jan 18, 2008)

The key to crisping the skin in a roast chicken is to make sure the oven is hot before you put the chicken in.  Brine your chicken in kosher salt and sugar first.   Once brined, dry your chicken inside and out.  

     Pre heat your oven to 400 hundred degrees. Slice a clove of garlic very thin and gently separate skin from meat.  Slice garlic and place beneath the skin.  Brush the chicken with olive oil or melted butter.  Season the inside of the chickenwith salt and pepper and place an onion and slice a lemon in half and place inside.

     Next, Salt and pepper the chicken and sprinkle with additional herbs if desired.  Place the chicken in the oven and let it roast for 5 minutes at 400, then turn the heat down to 350 degrees and roast until done.

     If it looks like the breast is getting too brown before the chicken is done, place a piece of aluminum foil over the breast until chicken is done.

     If you don't know if your oven is calibrating properly, get an oven thermometer and check it..  When I checked mine, it was actually 50 degrees hotter than I thought it was. So, check your oven.


----------



## BrazenAmateur (Jan 18, 2008)

Could you roast the skinless breast and then deep-fry the skin in oil?

I've always wondered what chicken breast would taste like roasted in caul fat rather than it's own skin.  Maybe not so great...dunno.


----------



## ironchef (Jan 19, 2008)

BrazenAmateur said:


> Could you roast the skinless breast and then deep-fry the skin in oil?


 
If you're going to cook the skin seperate from the chicken, the best way to do that is to scrape the fat off and roast it between two silpats.


----------

